# Adult Channels



## tpayne105 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok I risk looking bad here but I KNOW there are others that want to know too! (and KNOW some of you KNOW this answer!!!)

Are the adult channels on Directv soft-core or hard-core channels???


----------



## irie4ja (Oct 20, 2006)

Softcore has been my limited experience.LOL


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I had a friend a few years back that could get his hands on hacked access cards(seriously, it wasn't me). We were checking out "those" channels at his house one day. I thought they were pretty hard core. Eveything's relative though.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

ok Playboy....everything soft until 11pm(except for 7 lives exposed and naughty amaetures)...all the others are hard core and hard core....not crazy like husler but everything is that it is.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

irie4ja said:


> Softcore has been my limited experience.LOL


If you actually look like your avatar, any chance you were in any. If so, which titles. I'd like to check you out.:lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't know, but UT has banned some of them...


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

tibber said:


> I don't know, but UT has banned some of them...


I don't think that is terribly surprising.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

what is the UT?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

jlancaster said:


> what is the UT?


I'm assuming it's the state of Utah. Tibber is in Salt lake City.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

right I feel like an idiot now


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

jlancaster said:


> right I feel like an idiot now


lol....It actually took me of couple of minutes as well. Honestly, my first thought was "University of Texas". What the hell does that have to do w/ anything.:grin:


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> lol....It actually took me of couple of minutes as well. Honestly, my first thought was "University of Texas". What the hell does that have to do w/ anything.:grin:


I am a social conservative.....but that baffeld me....I don't feel so bad...BAN NOTHING!


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

UT isn't the only state to ban some of the adult channels. I believe there are 5 or 6 others. XCSS is the most "adult" of the adult channels. There are only a few acts they won't show.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

aramus8 said:


> UT isn't the only state to ban some of the adult channels. I believe there are 5 or 6 others. XCSS is the most "adult" of the adult channels. There are only a few acts they won't show.


Stupid is as stupid does!....if u don't like it don't buy!! Please no Nanny State here!!!


----------



## Cerus (Feb 8, 2007)

aramus8 said:


> UT isn't the only state to ban some of the adult channels. I believe there are 5 or 6 others. XCSS is the most "adult" of the adult channels. There are only a few acts they won't show.


You are right there. I do know that many of the stations edit the movies they show..sometimes as bad as network TV edits a violent movie. I've heard they won't show things like sodomy and if the movies contain that, they either won't show them or they edit the crap out of them.


----------



## mistercoke (Jan 21, 2007)

OK Playboy is the best ..


----------



## jbrasure (Oct 9, 2006)

tpayne105 said:


> Ok I risk looking bad here but I KNOW there are others that want to know too! (and KNOW some of you KNOW this answer!!!)
> 
> Are the adult channels on Directv soft-core or hard-core channels???


Hard core!


----------



## HockeyKat (Jul 5, 2006)

Is Playboy the only one that lets you subscribe monthly?

If you have a DVR, recording some of the Director's Cut movies that show at 11pm every night can be a help.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Once a year around tax time DirecTV offers a .01 cent block. I have not seen notice of it this year though. Otherwise these are way overpriced if you ask me.  

They are mixed, some are soft and hard. A few wont show the males finale, some channels the movies they show people must wear condoms, nothing real unusual will be shown, just about all are edited a little to a lot.

Playboy tries to show no male privates or actual penetration until their 1 movie a night at 11pm EST called Directors Cut. Even that does not show everything an adult DVD does. I had this a month or two before and my girl use to get mad at some of the movies as it was all female nudity, and no male privates.:hurah:


----------



## ClubSteeler (Sep 27, 2005)

Does D* still have Vivid TV?

Several years ago, I purchased a Vivid Movie because it starred Nicole Sheridan, who used to be one of my best friends in college, and has since changed her name and become a big porn star.

It was pretty hard core.

By hard core, I mean they show everything, no censorship whatsoever. It's not hardcore like crazy degredation stuff, or sickening things, it's uncensored, show everything, guy on girl and girl on girl porn.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If you're looking for some adult contect you might want to check out http://www.xtv.com/. If you have a broadband connection it might be something to fill your requirements.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

RAD said:


> If you're looking for some adult contect you might want to check out http://www.xtv.com/. If you have a broadband connection it might be something to fill your requirements.


Utah likely has told COMCAST to shut internet access to that too.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

ClubSteeler said:


> Does D* still have Vivid TV?
> 
> Several years ago, I purchased a Vivid Movie because it starred Nicole Sheridan, who used to be one of my best friends in college, and has since changed her name and become a big porn star.
> 
> ...


Hardcore: Shows [actual sex], shows [fluid release]
Softcore: Does not.

Is there any hardcore on DTV?


----------



## ClubSteeler (Sep 27, 2005)

ApK said:


> Hardcore: Shows [actual sex], shows [fluid release]
> Softcore: Does not.
> 
> Is there any hardcore on DTV?


Yes... Show everything from every angle.... At least these Vivid movies did back several years ago...

Now these are PPV, by the movie. The actual channels like Playboy and that have often been much more softer from what I have seen. Vivid was definitely hard core and also has a lot of big name hard-core stars.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ApK said:


> Is there any hardcore on DTV?


There are several PPV adult channels that rank as hard core. None are available as a monthly subscription according to the website.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... I think we have covered the topic pretty "deeply"...


----------

